# Transport Discount week.



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Next week, from Saturday 9th til Friday 15th Petwheels is offering transport throughout England and Wales for only £60 per trip! 

Any one way trip within England or Wales for £60.

This is for livestock only, equipment will only be carried if accompanying its dweller!
As always your animals are fully insured whilst in my care, and i hold a svs type one certificate. 

Advance payment is required via paypal or bank transfer as confirmation of booking. 
Strictly on a first come first serve basis!

PM for more info and bookings!: victory:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Forgot to say that DWA also welcome, all DWA species must be securely contained and marked with Latin and common name.


----------



## littlerosie2004 (May 1, 2006)

So, am I right in thinking you would collect from Devon and deliver to Huddersfield for £60?


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Yes, ANY one way England or Wales trips from the 9th til the 15th for only £60, no hidden costs, just £60. 
All i ask is that payment is made in advance to cut back on timewasters.: victory:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Will get in touch with my mate as he has been lookin for a courier for some of his stuff for a while


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

I have PM'd you : victory:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

argentine_boa said:


> I have PM'd you : victory:


Replied!: victory:

Think i`ve replied to everyone, but if i`ve missed you, give me a nudge!


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Loads of enquiries and PMs but not many confirmations.
Don`t miss out folks, i won`t be doing this again for a while.: victory:


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

*rough quote!*

Hiya, 

Was just wondering what a rough price would be for picking up in manchester (not got postcode yet) and delivering to Edinburgh (eh5)? Was looking at Synergys royal female...but they are a bit far away for me to drive 

Thanks

Anna


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

biohazard156 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Was just wondering what a rough price would be for picking up in manchester (not got postcode yet) and delivering to Edinburgh (eh5)? Was looking at Synergys royal female...but they are a bit far away for me to drive
> 
> ...


PM sent: victory:


----------



## littlerosie2004 (May 1, 2006)

Sent another PM....collection/delivery date required please : victory:


----------



## littlerosie2004 (May 1, 2006)

biohazard156 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Was just wondering what a rough price would be for picking up in manchester (not got postcode yet) and delivering to Edinburgh (eh5)? Was looking at Synergys royal female...but they are a bit far away for me to drive
> 
> ...


I am looking at getting a delivery to Huddersfield next week so it would be ideal for you to have collection/delivery same day :grin1: Just a thought : victory:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

littlerosie2004 said:


> Sent another PM....collection/delivery date required please : victory:


Replied: victory:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Any England - Scotland trips planned?


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Robbie said:


> Any England - Scotland trips planned?


Not at present i`m afraid, doesn`t mean i can`t plan one though:lol2::whistling2:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Last chance for tomorrows London/South Wales bookings.
Booking, confirmation and payment must be in by 10pm tonight for tomorrows trips. : victory:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Big thanks to Spirit975 for the delivery of our fantastic new boa tonight, great service and communication all round


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Big thanks to Spirit975 for the delivery of our fantastic new boa tonight, great service and communication all round


No problems, glad you were happy with her!: victory:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Devon on Thursday, London on Monday (extension due to demand)
Any more interest?

Only £60 per trip remember!: victory:


----------



## littlerosie2004 (May 1, 2006)

I would just like to express my thanks to Spirit975 for her efforts in delivering my new florida kingsnake safe and sound. : victory:

Cheers!


----------

